# 58 T Bird



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

This is the first model car I have built in many years. I found I still enjoy doing it and may do more!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

That's a Nice custom Walsing, Got to love that Lime green enterer, no doubt, Nice build in deed, Got some great pictures there of her as well,.....Keep up the good work, skills like that deserve to be repeated, Let us know what's next...Did you take any picture OF THE BUILD or just the finished product there ?

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

thast pretty cool the custom parts sure change the overall look,I almost bought a pair of real 58 hardtops when I was younger


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Then you got old and Bought a Mini van didn't you dude,.....lol, Well maybe a small compact then,......Lifes just isn't fair is it dude.......As long as you dint lose your hair now, Thats what counts,.....ALL IS WILL IF 
THATS ALL THERE RIGHT........Just kidding my friend...

Ian


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

That Monogram T-Bird is a nice kit, especially for one that was first released in 1964. I built my first one with the tonneau and the Darryl Starbird-designed bubble top. Recent re-releases have included all the custom parts that were previously missing, except for the decorative chrome band for the bubble top.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Ian Anderson said:


> That's a Nice custom Walsing, Got to love that Lime green enterer, no doubt, Nice build in deed, Got some great pictures there of her as well,.....Keep up the good work, skills like that deserve to be repeated, Let us know what's next...Did you take any picture OF THE BUILD or just the finished product there ?
> 
> Ian


I just took completed photos. Truth is I almost tossed it in the trash a couple times but changed my mind and finished it anyway. Started to be a gloss black with red interior stock convertible and decided that was just too common then the whole california cruiser idea hit me for a new look.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

Ian Anderson said:


> Then you got old and Bought a Mini van didn't you dude,.....lol, Well maybe a small compact then,......Lifes just isn't fair is it dude.......As long as you dint lose your hair now, Thats what counts,.....ALL IS WILL IF
> THATS ALL THERE RIGHT........Just kidding my friend...
> 
> Ian


ha ha you know it sold my Road Runner which ran a 10.50 dial in right after my daughter was born and started buying mommy vans 3 of them total then when the kids got older I bought 4dr trucks to pull the boat and camper,now their on there own kinda of looking for some more toys,do have a compact for running arround in :dude: still have my hair too ponytail and all so I guess things are pretty good


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

LIFE IS GOOD DUDE, you know what the Native Americans say don't you, 
"Every Day Above Ground, Is A Good Day".....

Ian.............................10.50, "THATS SMOKING"


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Well Walsing, We are all happy here you decided to revive her, Like A said, Shes Sweet, Is a great build dude, Worthy of a show case indeed, Just one thing, 
RULE NUMBER ONE: Never, toes out ANY parts to the trash bin, All can be used somewhere in my book anyway I'm sure you know this......"BUILD ON MY FRIEND"

Ian


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Outstanding job... Love the color selections... I have one of those Boss 429s that I'm still trying to fit in a 67 Mustang model !!!

Nice job for sure !!!*


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice work on that Stang! It took some work to get the 429 in there. Swapped out the headers, cut the front mount plate back, glued on the stock t-bird trans and shortened the drive shaft. Of course the t-bird has a bit more room than a Mustang!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Killer job on the garage Stangfreak, very cool work, hay didn't I see that Betty Walking the street the other day in Downtown LA, She looks like she could hurt you if you said the wrong thing......lol

Ian


----------

